# Mybuffed



## Clamev (2. September 2007)

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Mybuffed Profil.
Ab und zu wechselt es einfach das Design in das Normale.Dann muss ich es immer wieder auf Das allianz thema umstellen,dan ist es wieder ein paar Stunden,so wie ich es will.Wenn ich aber dan (ein paar stunden später) wieder auf meine Mybuffed Seite gehe ist es wieder verändert könnt ihr helfen?ich hab das geschrieben da ich gelesen hab das dieses Problem auch andere User haben

Mfg Clamev


----------



## Yela (2. September 2007)

Ich habe dieses Problem auch und ich glaub das passiert immer um 24:00 Uhr wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Echt bescheuert denn ich hab mein Profil voll auch die Horde-Hintergrundffarbe ausgerichtet. Das sieht dann total doof aus wenn das switcht ohne das ich es merke!


----------



## curles (2. September 2007)

Yela schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Problem auch und ich glaub das passiert immer um 24:00 Uhr wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> Echt bescheuert denn ich hab mein Profil voll auch die Horde-Hintergrundffarbe ausgerichtet. Das sieht dann total doof aus wenn das switcht ohne das ich es merke!



habe das selbe Problem seit 2 oder 3 Tagen...
ob das wohl der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ist, sich Buffed-premium zu holen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte auch den kostenlosen Probemonat, und seitdem der abgelaufen ist, wechselt auch bei mir immer das Design...


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2007)

curles schrieb:


> habe das selbe Problem seit 2 oder 3 Tagen...
> ob das wohl der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ist, sich Buffed-premium zu holen?
> 
> 
> ...



Args - das ist nicht beabsichtigt. Das ist die Prüfung, ob ein Premium-Account abgelaufen ist - sollte aber nur einmalig passieren - ich leite es weiter.


----------



## Clamev (2. September 2007)

Also wir das aufhören auch wenn wir uns nicht premium holen?
(hab im moment leider nicht die Möglichkeit dazu)


----------



## Isegrim (3. September 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Also wir das aufhören auch wenn wir uns nicht premium holen?
> (hab im moment leider nicht die Möglichkeit dazu)



Ja, davon ist auszugehen.


----------



## Yela (3. September 2007)

Es is schon wieder passiert!! Grml!


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2007)

Yela schrieb:


> Es is schon wieder passiert!! Grml!



Also, als ich schrieb das ich es weiterleite, hab ich nicht geschrieben, dass die Programmierer das Instanz fixen. Es ist Sonntag ;-)


----------



## Clamev (3. September 2007)

Wie?ihr habt keinen instant bugfix button?Solltet ihr euch echt mal zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[/ironie]
Wenn Zam sagt das wird gemacht bin ich zuversichtlich das das bald aufhören wird.
Er is ja schlieslich communitymanager oder so nich?^^


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2007)

Also,

das Problem ist jetzt behoben, jedoch kann es sein, das die Betroffenen heute Nacht 0:00 noch einmal das Profil zurückgesetzt bekommen - danach taucht das Problem aber nicht mehr auf.

Vielen Dank für Eure Geduld


----------



## Clamev (3. September 2007)

Zam 4 President  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (4. September 2007)

*~>Schleimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (4. September 2007)

Hab das Problem auch, letzte Nacht hat es sich auch wiedermal umgestellt, wie ich heute Morgen festgestellt habe - dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es morgen Früh aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (4. September 2007)

Tassy schrieb:


> *~>Schleimer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

